# clunking noise when turning



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

i've noticed that whenever i turn, there's a clunking noise that seems to be coming from my passenger side front tire. it's more prominent when i turn right, but it happens on left turns as well. does anyone have a clue to what this is from? thanks.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

iceman said:


> i've noticed that whenever i turn, there's a clunking noise that seems to be coming from my passenger side front tire. it's more prominent when i turn right, but it happens on left turns as well. does anyone have a clue to what this is from? thanks.


probably the same problem i have to could be a bad cv joint is it more clicking or clunking


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

it's kind of like a clicklunk, a click right before the clunk


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

almost positive its a bad cv joint. how many miles you got on the car, mine went out on the same side at about 86,000, don't ask me how much it cost to get fixed tho... mine was under warranty


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i had the same noise, it was my CV joint.. don't wait too long to repair it or you might have to replace the whole CV axel like i did...


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

mine's got 96,600 miles on it, so i'll bring it in and have them check it out. thanks for your help.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

>Im almost 100% positive that it's a cv joint. You dont have to take it in to have it checked out! With your car parked, turn the wheel to the left as far as it will go. Put it in 'park'. Using a flashlight, look at the cv boot. You might catch a glare from the grease if theres a tear. Because the cv boot is black, you might not be able to see any grease. In this case, feel in between the folds (try using latex gloves. cv grease is a b*tch to clean off your hands) for tears. Be thorough like a good proctologist (butt doctor, in lamens terms). 
>Some B14's are notorious for tearing up cv boots. Driving technique has a bit to do with the wear and tear. When driving, try not to turn the steering wheel to its max radius. This causes the inner part of the boot to rub against the axle joint.
>It took me about 20-30 minutes to replace one, however, I used a pneumatic ball joint spreader. It'll no doubt be extremely tough to do the job without one. Taking it in might be your best bet. 
>Good luck and let us know how it turns out! :thumbup:


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

so are we talking about replacing the CV joint or just the boot? b/c that's a huge price difference.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

From the sound of the axle (if thats what it is) the damage has already been done. A new boot will not fix it. I usually trade my old one in for a completly rebuilt one at a parts store. 

There are other check you can do like jacking up one side of the car and wiggling up and down, then side to side. This checks the tie rod ends, balljoint, wheel bearings.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Most deffinitly the shaft is shot your better off just say to hell with it and replace it thats what i had to do yesterday that was a fun job i tel you :cheers:


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

*CV joint*



iceman said:


> i've noticed that whenever i turn, there's a clunking noise that seems to be coming from my passenger side front tire. it's more prominent when i turn right, but it happens on left turns as well. does anyone have a clue to what this is from? thanks.



I have the same problem and posted a similar question... it is the CV joint and chances are that the boot broke and allowed all that road gunk in and killed the joint... i have heard around 125 for the part and another 100-150 for labor... it is a pain to do without the right tools


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

Johnjay7777 said:


> i have heard around 125 for the part and another 100-150 for labor... it is a pain to do without the right tools


is that the price from the dealership??? because i have to go in for my 86,000 check up (or something like that) and i have the same problem, i want to know the price from nissan, if it is at all possible...can anybody help on the pricing???


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Johnjay7777 said:


> I have the same problem and posted a similar question... it is the CV joint and chances are that the boot broke and allowed all that road gunk in and killed the joint... i have heard around 125 for the part and another 100-150 for labor... it is a pain to do without the right tools


125 for the part, and another 100-150 for labor.... is that for the boot replacement? or the joint. I've noticed my '96 doing it too at 108k. I can handle a 225 repair job. I was thinking it'd be much more. 

I may as well take the car in and have the whole 9 yards done up on it. Bought a 24mo warrenty with the car, so we'll let the warrenty cover it and the airbag light that keeps blinking. 

*Zorak Out*


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

infazorak said:


> 125 for the part, and another 100-150 for labor.... is that for the boot replacement? or the joint. I've noticed my '96 doing it too at 108k. I can handle a 225 repair job. I was thinking it'd be much more.
> 
> I may as well take the car in and have the whole 9 yards done up on it. Bought a 24mo warrenty with the car, so we'll let the warrenty cover it and the airbag light that keeps blinking.
> 
> *Zorak Out*



I paid $150 including part and labor for the half axle replacement(I dont know what it means)in a shop around here, and it is warrantied for 2 years. and there are ton of a people saying that the shops does great job So you better search around for shops, actually get the lowest price and call back the other shops back. That bsometimes works and they pricematch it


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Johnjay7777 said:


> I have the same problem and posted a similar question... it is the CV joint and chances are that the boot broke and allowed all that road gunk in and killed the joint... i have heard around 125 for the part and another 100-150 for labor... it is a pain to do without the right tools


Now that's one expensive CV joint replacement!
Do they have to be "Nissan Original" or can you go for an aftermarket one? i replaced both sides of mine with some CV Joint aftermarket, which works like new for $25 each.... it's been 6 months by now and still works perfect... no clicking, no "loose feeling" at cv...


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

where did you get it for that cheap? its about time for me to replace mine so i'm going to be doing some shopping soon


----------



## willembop (Sep 28, 2003)

*Clunking noise when turning could also be bearing*

That noise could also be a wheel bearing or a loose tie rod end. Jack it up and try moving the wheel by hand to determine if there's any looseness or play. Also, the control arms can cause clunking sounds. I've had a bad wheel bearing and bad control arms with less than 50,000 miles on my 98 Sentra SE 2.0, and my CV joints are still good. By the way, autocrossing will tend to wear out front end components (ask me how I know).

Bill in San Diego


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Went for a drive today to my parents' house. A good 40 minute drive with a few turns here and there. Not one "Clunk" or anything that couldn't be attributed to road conditions. Maybe I'm just paranoid and looking for something to be wrong with the thing. 

*Zorak Out*


----------



## gaijin_resa (Jun 18, 2005)

I just had my left cv done along with my clutch. Cv joint itself was only $70 and some change. Total would have been $200 approx. At least that is what they told me at the shop. One thing to keep in mind about that is that I live in the midwest and it was an import specialty shop. For a clutch pack install and a cv joint install it was $615 total. Although, no more clicking and it rides TIGHT now. As far as I can tell this is the first major work not related to an accident done to my b14 at approx. 147k miles.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

WiZzO said:


> where did you get it for that cheap? its about time for me to replace mine so i'm going to be doing some shopping soon


Costa Rica....  that's what we pay here for Nissan "compatible" cv joints... actually i payed less than that for my wife Metro's cv joints also...


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

infazorak said:


> Went for a drive today to my parents' house. A good 40 minute drive with a few turns here and there. Not one "Clunk" or anything that couldn't be attributed to road conditions. Maybe I'm just paranoid and looking for something to be wrong with the thing.
> 
> *Zorak Out*


That usually happens when they are starting to fail... mine do the same thing sometimes it clicks, sometimes it dont, both boots are ok so probably there's grease helping things out but if the boot rips away problems will araise pretty soon.


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

SergioCR said:


> Costa Rica....  that's what we pay here for Nissan "compatible" cv joints... actually i payed less than that for my wife Metro's cv joints also...


compatible works :thumbup: , they wouldn't happen to have a website that i could order from would they?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

WiZzO said:


> compatible works :thumbup: , they wouldn't happen to have a website that i could order from would they?


Well, nope.... it's a retail store.... but maybe doing some searching for cv joints over the net would show some stores with cheap compatible ones..


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

SergioCR said:


> Now that's one expensive CV joint replacement!
> Do they have to be "Nissan Original" or can you go for an aftermarket one? i replaced both sides of mine with some CV Joint aftermarket, which works like new for $25 each.... it's been 6 months by now and still works perfect... no clicking, no "loose feeling" at cv...



WHere did you get the aftermarket CV joint?... im delaying getting it done bc im looking for a good price on the joint before i go and get ripped off... if i could get the part then i could have my mechanic replace it... let me know


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

SergioCR said:


> That usually happens when they are starting to fail... mine do the same thing sometimes it clicks, sometimes it dont, both boots are ok so probably there's grease helping things out but if the boot rips away problems will araise pretty soon.


More driving today and still nothing. This IS Atlanta, the Pothole capital of the world. The right turn out of my apartment complex has a good 3 inch drop from the blacktop down to the gutter too. That was one of the turns I felt the clunk. But, we're still getting the Airbag sensor looked at, so I'll have the mechanic give the car a full going over to make sure everything is ship shape. 
*Zorak Out*


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*so anyone know where i can get a cheap cv joint?*

i have a 99 and im almost sure its my cv joints that are making the clunking noise..
joe


----------



## bugmenot (May 30, 2006)

I've replaced both cv axels and still have the same problem while turning right... any ideas?


----------

